# Ammonium chloride substitute?



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

I am no longer able to obtain feed with ammonium chloride in this area. Can anything be substituted for ammonium chloride?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

They have block or free running salt? If you can increase the salt intake by switching to loose or even adding it to the feed provided they have free choice water it might help do the same thing.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I bought a small bag (2#'s maybe) from Hoegger's, I think. Supposed to be enough for 50#'s of feed.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

Are you concerned about urinary calculi? Is that why you are using ammonium chloride? I have it in my goats's feed because they are wethers. I've heard apple cider vinegar in the water helps with this too.

I didn't know sheep were susceptible to UC, wethers also? or all?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Mouse said:


> I didn't know sheep were susceptible to UC, wethers also? or all?


Yes, sadly they are. Had someone that bought one of my prized Rams, end up dying from it a number of years after she bought him. 

With Wethers and Rams, you do not want to feed them a lot of rich feed, like you do with the ewes. They normally do not need it.


----------



## Kathryn L.Holck (Aug 28, 2004)

Best thing for urinary calculi is to have clean water at all times, if a cat will not drink the sheep water then it must be nasty. Molasses will encourage sheep to drink more as well.


----------

